
Host a static website on S3 using AWS CDK - ahaydar
https://medium.com/swlh/host-a-static-website-on-s3-using-aws-cdk-b9151213aad4
======
ahaydar
An introduction to the basics of AWS CDK usage to host a static website on AWS
S3

~~~
itsspring
Can't see your page without logging into Medium. Perhaps you can just host
your blog on S3?

